# Not smoked, but is wild game, venison liver pate Q view



## bigslick (Dec 27, 2009)

I hunt and am trying to use more and more of the game each time I get an animal.  Saw a show on Chris Cosentino and it got me thinking.
I always kept the heart from deer and this year I kept what looked like a very healthy liver.
Also an avid mushroomer, so...
Here is the pan of Hen of the Woods frying up:

soaked cleaned and cut liver (forgot to get pics) then soaked over night in butter milk.
And the venison liver after cooking in bacon fat:

Found and modified a recipe on a hunting/fishing site I visit.  It is: liver in small pieces, butter, onion, miracle whip, hard boiled egg, garlic.  I added the mushrooms trying to get a nice rich flavor.
It was miserable trying to get it all smooth in the processor, maybe it is time for a new one, it looked a bit graining, but is very spreadable when pressed, not at all like the paste I was expecting though.

and the taste test...

Really good!  Not many in my family will try liver let alone venison liver, but I ate so much on Christmas for lunch almost ruined my dinner.
Thanks for viewing.
Godspeed,
bigslick


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe Bigslick! I'll give it a go.


----------

